# Hmmm ...leaf curling



## Matthew7 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have three 2 week old seedlings that have started to curl up the edges of their leaves and have a waxy look to them (in hydro R/O water with less thean 1/4 strength nutes). they are getting plenty of water and are 24" or so under 400watt MH light. My other six seem fine -I know that pics will help and I will post some when I can (computer/camera issue), but if that's something someone has seen could you please help?! Thanks,   Matt
:holysheep:


----------



## kaotik (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah a pic helps trumendously.. 
 i'll take a guess though that "they are getting plenty or water" may be a culprit? you're not overdoing it are you? how often are you watering/feeding them?


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah pics would help..Im gonna ask what the PH of your RO water is?  

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2010)

Most seedlings do not need ferts or nutes til the are 1 month old.. Let them dry out and water with plain water til the new grow shows you it needs something


----------



## Matthew7 (Mar 15, 2010)

Being as my seedlings are only a bit over two weeks old and don't even need nutes (so ph inhibeted nute uptake wouldn't be a problem for another week or so- and it's not a light issue- so the only thing left is oversaturation in my hydro. I took several plants out to let em dry and lowered the water level inside my bubble buckets so it's just barely touching the hydroton in my 5"x4" deep net pots (the previous level was probably only about an inch below my seedlings roots and the pots stayed very wet). I think I'm already seeing improvement but I weill still take a pic if I can find a camera cable.

Thanks, you guys were spot on!   Matt
:holysheep:


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 15, 2010)

I had the same problem at about 2 weeks old and it just worked itself out.  I was told it is fairly common and is usually not an issue.  Good luck.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 15, 2010)

frogman71 said:
			
		

> I had the same problem at about 2 weeks old and it just worked itself out. I was told it is fairly common and is usually not an issue. Good luck.


 

especially if it is the first set of leaves, once the second or third set come out its common for the lower set (the first set) curl up.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 15, 2010)

frogman71 said:
			
		

> I had the same problem at about 2 weeks old and it just worked itself out.  I was told it is fairly common and is usually not an issue.  Good luck.



Oh yah...  Most of us just CAN'T leave those nute bottles alone til we scorch a few seedlings and learn that all it does is slow things down...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  At this point its just a stutter step bud...  They'll be fine if you hold of on the nutes for a bit.

Peace!


----------

